# Sharpening a round nose scraper - leaving a bur



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

I am new to turning and have a sharpening jig.

I have read that a scraper should have a bur on the edge. I assume this bur is on the top, leading edge of the scraper. The top edge is slightly longer than the bottom edge due to the bevel.

In all the sharpening instructions I have seen or read, the tool is placed with the bottom surface on the grinding table and the grinding wheel travels from the top edge to the bottom edge of the tool. Won't this tend to place a bur on the bottom edge instead of the top edge, as it "pulls" material downward? Or is it just the fact that the top edge is sharp? I am confused on this point. Is there any benefit in sharpening a scraper upside down?

Thanks!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

if you place the bottom down it will raise a burr on the top. I've read the reason why and won't go into it here because I would probably misquote something but trust me, it works. 
I will often use a medium diamond hone to raise the burr instead of the grinder. I polish the old burr off by rubbing the hone flat on the top. then I run the hone up the bevel from bottom to top several times until I have raised the burr I want.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Dave
Put the bottom down when sharpening. What I think you are referring to is when you want to change a scraper from being a scraper to being a cutting tool. Veritas has a burnishing tool out for under forty dollars that you do like John says hone the top of the scraper flat, then go to the burnisher you will have mounted on a table. This burnisher has two posts on the burnisher you lay the scraper against the back post then rub the ground edge on one of two posts that are 5 and 10 degrees. This raises a burr on the scraper that is much superior to a ground on burr which is just grinding junk. Doesn't take much burr or it is too aggressive. Just so you can feel a burr with your fingernail is good. I use one of these all the time and they slice off shavings so thin it seems unreal. I even made a new set of 3 scrapers so I could change the scraper angle and put the burr on. I have 3 Sorby scrapers and don't use them any longer. If your a new turner get the burnisher and use it, this will help you do a good job hollowing if you might be a little intimidated using gouges.Your finishes on these bowls you turn will be impeccable for using your now no longer scrapers. Let me know if this helps you or not. Good Luck Mitch Of course you still need to grind them when they are dull.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! Maybe I will try the burnishing tool. Currently I don't use the scraper too often. I am very new at this. I've only done small spindle work and I've been using a gouge for roughing, then a spindle master, and then sandpaper.

I got on the lathe again last night and made a trumpet stand similar to the clarinet stand I posted a few weeks ago. This one is for the other daughter. I just need to turn the legs and it will be done.


----------

